# In a Real Fix Now - Help!



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So, I need to remove about 30 fish, including cory cats, from a heavily planted tank so I can do AlgaeFix on it for beard algae and then switch out substrates (basically tear down). Problem is I can't see what I'm doing! The light is so poor because I have to remove the light strip to get into the tank and the water is so cloudy from me stirring up the soil based substrate that I can't see. Should I just leave them in there for the algae treatment (and subsequent mass snail die-off) and hope for the best? I'm most worried about the cory cats since they're so sensitive to chemicals. :/ I've only caught about 6 of the fish I need to get out and none are cories.

Ugh, I feel like just going back to bed.


Second Option:
Remove the plants to the 10g and AlgaeFix in there, let the darn fish swim in their empty cloudy tank until it's time to switch the substrate. What say?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

What method of capture are you using? I find it helps to use cups instead of nets.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Cups, nets, fingers, whatever worked. Drained the water out until there was less than an inch left, could still barely see them.


----------

